# The Makeup Show Chicago 2013



## leahrenae (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to the makeup show this year (excitement)!
  	Just wanna know who plans on going...
  	do you have a list ready?


----------



## lalovesmakeup (Jun 6, 2013)

I will be there! Pose for the camera! LOL!


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 6, 2013)

lalovesmakeup said:


> I will be there! Pose for the camera! LOL!


  	here go me:
  	this is probably just "whats-a-called"
  	did you make your list?


----------

